# Any comedians on par and similar to George Carlin and Bill Hicks?



## DrRingDing (Nov 14, 2007)

I've just worked my way through a lot of George Carlin's efforts and they are fucking good.

Are there any more stand ups similar to these fellows.

p.s. don't say Denis Leary.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 14, 2007)

Denis Leary.


----------



## brixtonvilla (Nov 14, 2007)

Sam Kinison.


----------



## MooChild (Nov 14, 2007)

Sam Kinison as above, and new guy by the name of Steve Hughes, also have a listen to Louis CK, hes less political but very funny


----------



## Brainaddict (Nov 14, 2007)

Mark Thomas sanitises and tones down his act quite a bit for tv - I highly recommend his live performances if you can get hold of any.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 14, 2007)

He's got a new DVD hasn't he - Mark Thomas?

*updates Christmnas pressie list*


----------



## Melinda (Nov 14, 2007)

Dave Chappelle- Killin' them softly from Washington DC

Or his live from San Fransico. Those are worth DLing onto your mp3 player too. If you want DVDs- look out for his Comedy Central Show. 

His True Hollywood Story skits with Charley Murphy (Eddie Murphy's brother) are gut-bustingly funny.


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 14, 2007)

Not in this country. Any comedian showing similar interests to Hicks wouldn't get a booking on the contemporary circuit.


----------



## Melinda (Nov 14, 2007)

Why do you think that then?

Are you saying comedians have more reign to give vent about contemporary politics and society in the US? Really? Convince me!


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 14, 2007)

Dave Chappelle is good, another vote for him from here


----------



## Structaural (Nov 14, 2007)

Lewis Black is pretty good: political and angry.

I never liked Kinnison (too bigotted) though he was a great influence on Hick's spleen (and probably his pancreas *ouch, gets coat*).

I take it you've listened to plenty of Pryor? and Jackie Mason is funny old skool as is old Cosby standup for a more family orientated approach.


----------



## Structaural (Nov 14, 2007)

funny/interesting story about the compere of the Comedy Store:

http://www.blacktable.com/munson050511.htm


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 15, 2007)

Melinda said:
			
		

> Why do you think that then?
> 
> Are you saying comedians have more reign to give vent about contemporary politics and society in the US? Really? Convince me!



When was the last time you went to a comedy club in this country? If you visited one recently, what themes did the comedians on the bill talk about?


----------



## MullahNasrudin (Nov 15, 2007)

Stewart Lee is worth a look -- he's one of the best stand-ups out there.


----------



## The Groke (Nov 15, 2007)

Dave Chappelle is dreadful. Really bad.


----------



## Melinda (Nov 15, 2007)

Swarfega said:
			
		

> Dave Chappelle is dreadful. Really bad.


I should slap you for that.


----------



## The Groke (Nov 15, 2007)

Melinda said:
			
		

> I should slap you for that.




Go ahead - receiving a sharp blow to the face is preferable to watching any of Dave Chappelles "comedy"


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 15, 2007)

rob newman


----------



## Brainaddict (Nov 15, 2007)

Dave Chappelle can be funny very occasionally, but he does seem to have only one joke that he reworks into an infinite number of forms of variable humour content


----------



## Melinda (Nov 15, 2007)

The Reparations sketch on his skit show was bare jokes! The Niggar Family? Please. There's been  nothing on British TV as funny as that in years. 

I think he's real and on point, and willing to go way left field. 

He challenges and provokes everybody. He doesnt care if you are black, white or Korean. He is fearless about America's pressure points. I guess it helps if you can identify with the viewpoints of the various groups he rips it out of. 
He's fall down funny- DL  Killing them softly.

E2a-  Clayton Bigsby-  the blind white supremacist?!


----------



## The Groke (Nov 15, 2007)

Melinda said:
			
		

> The Reparations sketch on his skit show was bare jokes! The Niggar Family? Please. There's been  nothing on British TV as funny as that in years.
> 
> I think he's real and on point, and willing to go way left field.
> 
> ...



A mate of mine was a big fan.

Each time I would go over, he would play me some skit or sketch or show me an episode of the Dave Chappelle show.

I found all of it mercilessly unfunny - nary a titter raised.

Regardless of how challenging or thought-provoking he may be , by dint of _not being funny_ he rates as a fairly shit comedian in my book.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 15, 2007)

Stephen K Amos

genius at doing the whole richard pryor type stuff but with less anger more humour...

his getting everyone to shout baboon skit is a genius aside for instance...


----------



## Melinda (Nov 15, 2007)

Swarfega said:
			
		

> A mate of mine was a big fan.
> 
> Each time I would go over, he would play me some skit or sketch or show me an episode of the Dave Chappelle show.
> 
> ...


So who do you think is funny?


----------



## pad (Nov 17, 2007)

Doug Stanhope is definately worth a watch. He has 3 dvd's out and alot of bootleg mp3's on bittorrent sites.


----------



## Dr_Gonzo (Nov 17, 2007)

I clicked on this thread just to say Doug Stanhope, too slow though.


----------



## fjydj (Nov 17, 2007)

...like the two above there is only one: Doug Stanhope.


 deadbeat hero DVD is on a bit torrent Btw, Doug loves a free download!

Doug Stanhope is an acquired taste. He does something most comedians wouldn't dare, which is he offends his audience. He almost sets out to do so. But therein lies the genius. Your not walking away just entertained, your walking away educated. He has never done it better than in this DVD. He covers topics like, Abortions, Freedom of Speech, Transvestites, and yes he still talks about how much he hates babies. He is on top form in this DVD and as the show goes to a close you will know what his message is. I gave this DVD a ten not because it is rated for all audiences, but because this is very good comedy. I have seen many stand-up DVD's and no-one gives such a performance as he does. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0814086/ http://www.dougstanhope.com/ http://libertyordeath.wordpress.com/2006/10/09/doug-stanhope-for-president-in-2008/ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doug_Stanhope


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 17, 2007)

DrRingDing said:
			
		

> I've just worked my way through a lot of George Carlin's efforts and they are fucking good.
> 
> Are there any more stand ups similar to these fellows.
> 
> p.s. don't say Denis Leary.



Carlin: good.

Hicks: sucks.


----------



## DrRingDing (Nov 18, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> Carlin: good.
> 
> Hicks: sucks.



Why do you think the great Bill Hicks 'sucks'?


----------



## Detroit City (Nov 18, 2007)

Eddie Murphy?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 18, 2007)

DrRingDing said:
			
		

> Why do you think the great Bill Hicks 'sucks'?



From what I've seen of him, he started out ok, then started to take himself way too seriously.


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 18, 2007)

In other words, he attacked the cows that were sacred to you.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 18, 2007)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> In other words, he attacked the cows that were sacred to you.



Gee: I never thought of that!


----------



## DrRingDing (Nov 19, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> From what I've seen of him, he started out ok, then started to take himself way too seriously.



What shows did you think he took himself too seriously?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 20, 2007)

DrRingDing said:
			
		

> What shows did you think he took himself too seriously?



I've only ever watched him on youtube. He was never popular here.

The later stuff, he's like that announcer played by Peter Finch in the movie Network.


----------



## clandestino (Nov 20, 2007)

pad said:
			
		

> Doug Stanhope is definately worth a watch. He has 3 dvd's out and alot of bootleg mp3's on bittorrent sites.



Never heard of him before but he's very Hicks isn't he?


----------



## clandestino (Nov 20, 2007)

Not so much on that clip quoted, but he's very Hicks here:


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 20, 2007)

You might like Bill Maher.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 20, 2007)

Bill Maher - Impeach Bush


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 20, 2007)

Bill Maher about Mormons etc.


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 20, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> Gee: I never thought of that!



No, you don't think. That's rather obvious.


----------



## Structaural (Nov 20, 2007)

He probably doesn't get his jokes.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 20, 2007)

Structaural said:
			
		

> He probably doesn't get his jokes.



One thing I don't get, is your pronoun-filled sentence.


----------



## Structaural (Nov 21, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> One thing I don't get, is your pronoun-filled sentence.



Yes, you do, you just like your name mentioned too much.


----------



## Brainaddict (Nov 22, 2007)

I watched George Carlin for the first time last night after reading this thread - can't believe I'd never heard of him before - most excellent stuff and definitely up there with Bill Hicks


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 22, 2007)

The trouble with Carlin is that he has become quite right wing over the last few years.


----------



## Brainaddict (Nov 22, 2007)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> The trouble with Carlin is that he has become quite right wing over the last few years.


Really? Was watching a 2001 show and didn't spot that


----------



## DrRingDing (Nov 22, 2007)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> The trouble with Carlin is that he has become quite right wing over the last few years.



I think that is a bit harsh. He's a very pedantic amature social linguists and doesn't like complex politically correct liberal terminolgy.


----------



## DrRingDing (Nov 22, 2007)

Brainaddict said:
			
		

> Really? Was watching a 2001 show and didn't spot that



If you go on video.google.com, enter 'george carlin' and afterwards select videos over 20 minutes in length you'll find all his HBO shows since 1977. 

His 1977 show was a bit tame as he was being done by the FCC for previously swearing his tits off.

His shows "Life is worth losing" and "You're all diseased" are my favourites.

IMO his politics are left libertarian and often he's a comedy nihlist.


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 22, 2007)

DrRingDing said:
			
		

> I think that is a bit harsh. He's a very pedantic amature social linguists and doesn't like complex politically correct liberal terminolgy.



Would you mind repeating this in English please?


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 22, 2007)

Brainaddict said:
			
		

> Really? Was watching a 2001 show and didn't spot that



Have you ever heard _Toledo Windowbox_? Compare that to what he's doing now.


----------



## DrRingDing (Nov 22, 2007)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> Would you mind repeating this in English please?



He doesn't like poncey bollocks from liberals.


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 22, 2007)

DrRingDing said:
			
		

> He doesn't like poncey bollocks from liberals.



Which rather proves my point about his rightward shift.


----------



## Brainaddict (Nov 22, 2007)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> Which rather proves my point about his rightward shift.


Being against wanky versions of liberalism is right wing? This is going to be news to many people on these boards


----------



## DrRingDing (Nov 22, 2007)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> Which rather proves my point about his rightward shift.



It doesn't. He's very interested in language and it's evolution and is very critical at some aspects of it. Take for instance his piece on term Shell Shock and how it evolved to Battle Fatigue and finally PTSD and his thoughts on the reprecussions of this change.


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 22, 2007)

Brainaddict said:
			
		

> Being against wanky versions of liberalism is right wing? This is going to be news to many people on these boards



Eh? What's a "wanky version of liberalism"? You understand how the word "liberal" has become a pejorative applied to anyone who doesn't embrace the 'individualism' of capitalism or questions the patriarchy.

That's a called a backlash btw.


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 22, 2007)

DrRingDing said:
			
		

> It doesn't. He's very interested in language and it's evolution and is very critical at some aspects of it. Take for instance his piece on term Shell Shock and how it evolved to Battle Fatigue and finally PTSD and his thoughts on the reprecussions of this change.



Sorry but I don't agree. He comes across a little right wing to me.

You never answered my question: have you ever heard _Toledo Windowbox _or _Occupation: Foole_?


----------



## DrRingDing (Nov 22, 2007)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> You never answered my question: have you ever heard _Toledo Windowbox _or _Occupation: Foole_?



No. Link?


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 22, 2007)

DrRingDing said:
			
		

> No. Link?



You can find both albums on Amazon. They're some of Carlin's best imo. Both were released in the 70's...oops.


----------



## DrRingDing (Nov 22, 2007)

He loathes the republicans and he thinks the democrats are the lesser of the evils but still cunts.


----------



## DrRingDing (Nov 22, 2007)

...and he hates christians, anti-abortionists and red necks.

He also states that the US is full of "dumb motherfuckers".


----------



## Macabre (Nov 22, 2007)

I saw Jello Biafra the other day in the union chapel, kind of like Hicks but with nowhere near enough jokes.


----------



## Brainaddict (Nov 22, 2007)

I liked his little rant about US schools as indoctrination camps for mindless consumers


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 22, 2007)

DrRingDing said:
			
		

> He loathes the republicans and he thinks the democrats are the lesser of the evils but still cunts.



So do plenty of so-called Libertarians.


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 22, 2007)

DrRingDing said:
			
		

> ...and he hates christians, anti-abortionists and red necks.
> 
> He also states that the US is full of "dumb motherfuckers".



So do many Libertarians.


----------



## DrRingDing (Nov 22, 2007)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> So do many Libertarians.



Which is why I described him as a libertarian.


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 22, 2007)

DrRingDing said:
			
		

> Which is why I described him as a libertarian.



There are libertarians and there are Libertarians.


----------



## DrRingDing (Nov 22, 2007)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> There are libertarians and there are Libertarians.



That's why I refered to him as a left-wing libertarian.

Some people, I mean really!


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 23, 2007)

DrRingDing said:
			
		

> That's why I refered to him as a left-wing libertarian.



No you didn't. Read your own post (#65)



> Which is why I described him as a libertarian.


----------



## DrRingDing (Nov 23, 2007)

I state here I firmly believe he is a left-wing libertarian.

I've watched all his HBO shows (several times) and some albums and a couple other performances and I can safely say the bloke ticks all the boxes for the above description.

Please Nino supply some evidence he's right wing.


----------



## DrRingDing (Nov 23, 2007)

DrRingDing said:
			
		

> IMO his politics are *left libertarian *and often he's a comedy nihlist.



nino please read this previous post.


----------



## Brainaddict (Nov 23, 2007)

I've just been passing the time by reading some Carlin quotes, so thought I'd post some of the political ones:

"Have you ever wondered why Republicans are so interested in encouraging people to volunteer in their communities? It’s because volunteers work for no pay. Republicans have been trying to get people to work for no pay for a long time. "

"Once you leave the womb, conservatives don’t care about you until you reach military age. Then you’re just what they’re looking for. Conservatives want live babies so they can raise them to be dead soldiers. "

"Property is theft. Nobody “owns” anything. When you die, it all stays here. "

"Most people work just hard enough not to get fired and get paid just enough money not to quit. "

"The reason they call it the American Dream is because you have to be asleep to believe it."

"Capitalism tries for a delicate balance: It attempts to work things out so that everyone gets just enough stuff to keep them from getting violent and trying to take other people’s stuff. "


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Nov 23, 2007)

I'd never seen Carlin before either, watched his "life is worth losing" show last night, found it very funny.


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 23, 2007)

DrRingDing said:
			
		

> nino please read this previous post.



In post 65 you do not qualify the word "libertarian" by adding the word "left". That word is noticeably absent.

Whatever the case, I don't think Carlin is as good as he used to be. C'est mon avis - oui?


----------



## DrRingDing (Nov 23, 2007)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> In post 65 you do not qualify the word "libertarian" by adding the word "left". That word is noticeably absent.
> 
> Whatever the case, I don't think Carlin is as good as he used to be. C'est mon avis - oui?



Read post #48 yer numpty.

Carlin is better now than at anytime. Far more bite to him.


----------



## DrRingDing (Nov 27, 2007)

A George Carlin snippet.....

http://video.google.co.uk/videoplay...97&start=0&num=100&so=0&type=search&plindex=0


----------



## Demosthenes (Nov 28, 2007)

DrRingDing said:
			
		

> ...and he hates christians, anti-abortionists and red necks.
> 
> He also states that the US is full of "dumb motherfuckers".



He doesn't hate christians. He takes the piss particularly out of a certain sort of deep south mentality, people who think of themselves as christian, in a tribal sense, without really having a clue what christianity is about.


----------



## DrRingDing (Nov 28, 2007)

Demosthenes said:
			
		

> He doesn't hate christians. He takes the piss particularly out of a certain sort of deep south mentality, people who think of themselves as christian, in a tribal sense, without really having a clue what christianity is about.



Rubbish. He rips all christians.


----------



## DrRingDing (Nov 28, 2007)

What I found quite interesting is in his one or two of his shows just a year or two before 9/11 he said airport security was bullshit as you can take knives on the place, just as the 9/11 hijaackers used.....and later mentions that fundamentalist muslims and xtians will be keeping us entertained for years to come.

Nail on the head, I believe.


----------

